# Jon Boat Night Tournament Attempt



## Gunner308 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well fellas the scorching heat is becoming common on the lake this time if year along with the carelessness of jet skiers and yachts that think they own the lake. With that being said, I'd like to propose a list of night tournament dates to see if anyone might be interested in participating. Below would be the rules:

Acceptable fish to weigh- LM, Spot, Smallmouth.
Size limit- what ever is the lake minimum
3 Fish Limit- 1/2lb deduction for 1 dead fish. DQ for 2 dead.
Electric propulsion only
Blast off @ 7pm
Weigh in @ 12am
$25 entry  ($5 included for Big Fish)
Payout is 1 place for every 5 boats

Dates and Locations:

6/24- Lake Lanier Thompson Creek Ramp
7/15- Carters Re Regulation lake
7/29- Lake Lanier Mary Alice Ramp
8/12- Carters Re Regulation lake
8/26- Yahoola
9/9- Lake Lanier Thompson Creek Ramp

Give me some feedback if you would be interested.
Thanks.


----------



## killer007 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sounds great but a little to far for me to drive. Would love to see some night tournaments on lake julliette! If you could pull that off I would definitely be in!


----------



## RealCountreeboy68 (Jul 15, 2017)

I would be interested in the carters tourny


----------



## Gunner308 (Jul 20, 2017)

We are still having them. The 8/12 Carters tournament has been bump up to 8/5. Hope to see you there. I have a Facebook group called North Georgia Jon Boats. Look it up and send a member request. On that group, we post upcoming tournaments, results and comments on future fishing locations.


----------

